# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  سوال در مورد ارتقاع وارد بر وتر

## kaftar

سلام دوستان
در جایی خوندم در مثلث قائم زاویه برای محاسبه ارتفاع وارد بر وتر میشه از اضلاع قائمه رو ضرب کرد بعد تقسیم بر وتر کرد 
درست هست ، اگر نه درستش چیه با داشتن 3 ضلع

----------


## amin278

> سلام دوستان
> در جایی خوندم در مثلث قائم زاویه برای محاسبه ارتفاع وارد بر وتر میشه از اضلاع قائمه رو ضرب کرد بعد تقسیم بر وتر کرد 
> درست هست ، اگر نه درستش چیه با داشتن 3 ضلع


خیلی واضحه شما نصف ارتفاع رو در وتر ضرب کنی چی بهت میده؟مساحت رو میده
حالا نصف حاصل ضرب دو ضلع عمود بر هم مساحتو میده
اینارو برابر قرار میدی و ارتفاع وتر بدست میاد ضرب اصلاع قائم تقسیم بر وتر

----------


## kaftar

ممنون یه سوال دیکه هم دارم
نسبت مساحت abc به mnp بر محیط abc بر mnp برار 2/3 است و مساحت مثلث بزرگ 60 است
محیط مثلث کوچک چنده

----------


## broslee

> ممنون یه سوال دیکه هم دارم
> نسبت مساحت abc به mnp بر محیط abc بر mnp برار 2/3 است و مساحت مثلث بزرگ 60 است
> محیط مثلث کوچک چنده


اگر مثلث ها قائمه باشند ،ساده تره.

اگر نه یه رابطه ای هست که مساحت رو بر اساس سه ضلع حساب میکنه.
x=نصف محیط

مساحت = رادیکال (x . x-a . x-b .x-c

بر اون اساس شاید به جواب برسی.

----------


## Delgir

سلام.
1.دراین سوال کانون چجوری فهمیده برای بزرگترین منشور روبدست بیاریم باید ارتفاع منشور اون عددی که گفته باشه؟ چرا2نباشه ؟اصلاچجوری تشخیص داده؟چون مساحت منشورمساحت قاعده درارتفاع است.

----------


## broslee

> سلام.
> 1.دراین سوال کانون چجوری فهمیده برای بزرگترین منشور روبدست بیاریم باید ارتفاع منشور اون عددی که گفته باشه؟ چرا2نباشه ؟اصلاچجوری تشخیص داده؟چون مساحت منشورمساحت قاعده درارتفاع است.


باید امتحان کرد که با کدام ارتفاع منشور بزرگترین خواهد شد.

قاعده ی ما یک هشت ضلعی توی یک مستطیله.یعنی اون گوشه ها از دستمون خارج میشه.پس بهتره قاعده ی کوکجتر رو در نظر بگیریم تا حجم کمتری از دست بره.

قاعده ی کوکجتر 2*2

----------

